# New Bennett Farm thread... WITH SCORES!!



## Brian from GA (Jan 14, 2011)

Just so you don't have to read through the absolutely classless posts from the guy with no sense of humor here is a new thread with real info about the next two shoots. 

Sunday the 16th and the 23rd we will be hard at it. This weeks course is really solid.... nothing scarey but a thinking man's (or girls) course. 

Sounds like we will have a decent crowd and should get incredible weather. See ya'll Sunday. 

Directions
Enter 1501 Mann Rd., Shiloh, GA into GPS

From Columbus- Take Georgia 85/Manchester Expressway north through Waverly Hall. When 85 splits take the left split toward Shiloh/Warm Springs. Turn left on Highway 116. Drive 2.1 miles and turn right on Mann Rd. Drive 1.7 miles to gate on right. 

From LaGrange- Take Hwy 27 south to Pine Mountain. Turn left on 354 just past KFC/Subway. . Follow this road (becomes Kings Gap Rd) east 8.3 miles to Mann Rd (4-way stop) turn left and drive .5 miles to gate on right.

From West Point or Alabama- Take Exit 1 off I-85 and drive east on Highway 18. Cross I-185 and stay on 18 into Pine Mountain (when Callaway Gardens Golf entrance is on right stay straight on 18-Truck Route). Go to traffic light at Hwy 27 (KFC/Subway across street). Cross 27. Road becomes Highway 354/Kings Gap Rd. Follow Kings Gap Rd east 8.3 miles to Mann Rd (4-way stop) turn left and drive .5 miles to gate on right.

From Warm Springs, GA- Drive south on Georgia 85. After crossing mountain turn right onto Trammel Mill Rd. Drive approximately 5 miles and turn left onto Mann Rd. Drive 2 miles to club on left.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 15, 2011)

Is it normal sign hours?  I remember reading the hours were different but I think that was for the first one only.  Got two coming from Griffin if someone needs a ride.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 15, 2011)

Yahh !the girl trying to cheat!I left my arrows at northside pawn archery pro shop so she took it upon herself to take my points out and put bird shot in my arrows and glued the points back in.pay back is going to be a b****.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea. I will be there at about 8 AM starting the fire barrel. Somebody bring the turnips.


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 15, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> Yahh !the girl trying to cheat!I left my arrows at northside pawn archery pro shop so she took it upon herself to take my points out and put bird shot in my arrows and glued the points back in.pay back is going to be a b****.



cookie, before you go accusing people of things you may want to get your story straight. first off, i didn't touch your arrows, just held them hostage. second, i didn't take the points out...that would take too much effort. besides it would make MORE sense to take the UNGLUED end out, not the glued end, but to each his own. 

guess you learned your lesson on leaving your stuff laying around.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 15, 2011)

Hunterrs... ya'll come on and bring a crowd.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 16, 2011)

Great shot ya'll, had a goodtime and enjoyed visiting with everyone.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 16, 2011)

Bennett Farms Archery Shoot				
01/16/11				

Novice				
1	Andy	Vinson	202	7
2	Dennis	Brown	194	
3	Corey 	Faulkner	187	4
4	David	Dansby	183	
5	Myles 	McCrady	158	1
6	Peter	Dam	150	1

Women's Hunter				
1	Emily	Weldon	187	2
2	Amy	Pittman	168	2
3	Shari	Evans	156	1
4	Heidi	Spears	144	1
5	Melinda 	Hawk	123	0

Kids 12 & U				
1	Dalton	Elliott	198	5
2	Drew	Vinson	194	4
3	Chloe	Rosser	192	3
4	Brandon	Faulkner	190	3
5	Hunter	Fleming	182	
6	Camryn	Rosser	174	3
7	James	Hawk	166	
8	Wagg 	Davidson	165	
9	Caitlyn	Rosser	161	2
10	Bradley	Bright	136	
11	AnnaRose	Thweatt	112	
12	Dillon 	Taplan	92	
13	Sheyenne	Lyle	59	0
14	Lauren	Elliott	46	2
15	Amber	Thweatt	0	

Youth				
1	Rusty	Spraggins	193	5
2	Jake 	McClung	189	
3	Ryan 	Pearson	187	2
4	Hunter 	Green	184	
5	Bo 	Jones	174	
6	Cale	Dansby	166	
7	Jackson	Brown	146	
8	Wyatt	Dansby	135	1

Open Trophy				
1	Matthew	Sowell	200	8
2	Ronny 	Thweatt	192	5
3	Jason 	McDonald	191	2
4	Robert	Sowell	180	0
5	JJ 	Rosser	173	4
6	Ray 	Miller	172	0
7	Mike	Murray	172	0
8	Jay 	Elliott	0	

Hunter				
1	Chad 	Davidson	195	5
2	Adam	Salter	195	1
3	Scott 	McClung	191	
4	Joe 	Tate	187	5
5	Brandon	Pickens	178	2
6	Lance	Spears	173	1
7	Kevin 	Hawk	149	1

Senior				
1	Eddie 	Lundy	210	8
2	Johnny	Owens	193	4
3	Eddie 	Sullivant	189	4
4	Bobby	North	176	0

Traditional				
1	Ken	Evans	135	

Open Money				
1	Gerrall	Wynn	200	4
2	Jim 	Robinson	196	4
3	Dale	Bloodworth	196	2
4	Jeff	Lott	196	2
5	Jerry	Presley	186	4
6	Eddy	Jamieson	184	3
7	Mike	Webb	183	2
8	Walt	Pittman	170	2
9	Shawn	Cornell	0	
10	David	Smith	0	

Practice				
1	DJ	Seman		
2	Don	Hansen		
3	Davd 	McCarty		
4	Justin 	Cook


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 16, 2011)

It turned out to be a great day and bunch of folks came out.  Thanks for supporting the club.  I can't wait for next Sunday's shoot!  Maybe some of them ATL boys and girls will be thawed out and can make the trip down.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 16, 2011)

Good shooting Matt Sowell!!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 16, 2011)

First I want to say thanks for everyone that showed up. I hope everyone enjoyed the weather we provided !! We had a ton of first time shooters, kids and youth or some combination of first timers kids or youth. Great to see. We even met a 10th or so cousin from down the line.... I tried to tell the young fella not to mention his last name at this shoot cause he might get hit in the back of the head, no fault of his own !! Thanks again.... Now that my nap is out of the way I'm going to bed.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 16, 2011)

Just saw that Matt and Robert posted a bunch of photos from the shoot on Facebook.... http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2071542.1563744120&pid=31327304&id=1563744120


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 17, 2011)

can't open facebook  pic's


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Jan 17, 2011)

Pictures not working for me either.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## deerehauler (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys I guess I should have shot in my class instead of for fun


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 17, 2011)

I hate I was not able to make it but looks like I will be there for the next one


----------



## hound dog (Jan 17, 2011)

Taylor Co. said:


> Good shooting Matt Sowell!!!



Yep what he said.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 17, 2011)

Taylor Co. said:


> Good shooting Matt Sowell!!!



Yeah Matt, way to stick'em!


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Jan 17, 2011)

Think I am going to make the trek from Americus to come and shoot with ya'll this Sunday.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 17, 2011)

Good pictures, Robert.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 17, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Thanks guys I guess I should have shot in my class instead of for fun



Scared money can't win!! What? did you think Jody was gonna show up and win your class so you practice rounded it ?


----------



## hound dog (Jan 17, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Scared money can't win!! What? did you think Jody was gonna show up and win your class so you practice rounded it ?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 17, 2011)

TheLoneGunMen said:


> Think I am going to make the trek from Americus to come and shoot with ya'll this Sunday.



We look forward to having you.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Well to bowed down and say the girl beat me is a disgrace,so she did but I had gave her 15 xtra points next time it will be 10.to see her get better and better makes all of us at bennett farm proud.to grow this great sport we love is all it is about .so with that being said samanth morgan look out there is a new girl that we hope will be coming to town.and for next week all I can say is my yardage is coming back to me


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 17, 2011)

nice pic's


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 17, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> Well to bowed down and say the girl beat me is a disgrace,so she did but I had gave her 15 xtra points next time it will be 10.to see her get better and better makes all of us at bennett farm proud.to grow this great sport we love is all it is about .so with that being said samanth morgan look out there is a new girl that we hope will be coming to town.and for next week all I can say is my yardage is coming back to me



Runny step away from the keyboard, put the drink down and ask AnnaRose how to spell or form a complete sentence..... man, you had been making such great progress


----------



## BlakeB (Jan 17, 2011)

Its the cold medicine


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 17, 2011)

Brian....What's with the bumblebee get-up?  Is that part of the honeycomb riser marketing?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 17, 2011)

No it's because I am dripping with sweetness!!! All the haters are out!!! Plus it has a nice slimming effect.... I don't look an ounce over 275, 280.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jan 18, 2011)

you are so right niquel and benadril dont mix


----------



## secdawgs (Jan 18, 2011)

This was the first ever shoot for 3 of us in these pictures, I already have too many hobbies to be adding this to it.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 18, 2011)

That's alright  it's schedule clearing time.


----------



## thegirl15 (Jan 18, 2011)

rednekbowhunter said:


> Well to bowed down and say the girl beat me is a disgrace,so she did but I had gave her 15 xtra points next time it will be 10.to see her get better and better makes all of us at bennett farm proud.to grow this great sport we love is all it is about .so with that being said samanth morgan look out there is a new girl that we hope will be coming to town.and for next week all I can say is my yardage is coming back to me



well thank you cookie. i'm just glad i have such good people to shoot with. 

and like brian said ask anna rose for some help.  

and lay off the NYQUIL and BENADRYL!!


----------



## Big R (Jan 19, 2011)

Something's you just can't fix and runny may-be one of them.


----------

